# Xanax doesn't do ANYTHING to me. :(



## Sasha (Mar 1, 2006)

I've been on EVERYTHING.
Nardil hasn't started working yet, and I've been prescribed Xanax in the meantime which does absolutely nothing.
I take it and it's as if I didn't take it at all.
No difference whatsoever.
Why is it that no medication works for me?
:sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Xanax doesnt work for you because you are on too low of a dose.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

I have no idea how much you are taking.

For me, I have to take at least 1mg to feel anything. 2mg and up begins to make me feel drunk.


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah how much are you taking? You probably need to up the dose.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

It sounds like the dosage you are taking is too low a dose. What is the dose you are currently taking? I am sure it is probrably .25 or .50..........You probrably need 1 mg.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

How does it compare to the Ativan that I see listed in your sig line of 11 drugs? (Only Noca can manage to top that!)

Two possible reasons:

Most likely: The dose is too low. This is quite standard. This forum is regularly questioned by people wondering why their 0.25 mg Xanax tablet doesn't calm them. This is on par with asking why a shot glass filled with light beer fails to make one drunk. I think they make the 0.25 mg size mainly for docs who are afraid of controlled substances and simply want to provide a placebo effect to their patients.

Far less likely reason: You're me and even 10 mg a day of Xanax doesn't even come close to getting the job done.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> How does it compare to the Ativan that I see listed in your sig line of 11 drugs? (Only Noca can manage to top that!)
> 
> Two possible reasons:
> 
> ...


i dont think she is taking all those drugs at once, only Xanax and Nardil.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 1, 2006)

I take 0.5mg
BUT I found out I've been taking Klonopin anyways.
My grandmother said she had Xanax so I didn't need my prescription right away and gave me hers.
Well, it wasn't Xanax. So I just got my prescription today.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 1, 2006)

Now I'm worried about taking Xanax. Would it have some kind of interaction with that Klonopin?


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't think the two would interact, but the two taken together could be somewhat strong.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Sasha said:


> Now I'm worried about taking Xanax. Would it have some kind of interaction with that Klonopin?


no. it wouldnt be much difference from taking the same combined dose of just one. What ever you take, try 2mg and see if you feel that.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

I can't say I agree about starting with 2mg. Since you're on klonopin, I assume daily, start at .25mg and work your way up. 1/2mg of xanax doesn't do a lot for me either whereas 5-10mg of valium does. It just goes to show everybody reacts differently to benzos and you shouldn't write them off just because one doesn't work for you.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

2x1mg is pretty standard dose for Xanax or Klonopin. Doctors just dont like giving out more than they have to to keep from getting probed by the DEA.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm talking per dose, not per day. I don't think most docs would start a female off at 1mg per dose. More like .25-.5mg unless they know from prior experience they need 1mg. This is _starting_ dose not the maintenance dose after initial tolerance sets in.

Kind of a moot point now that we know she was prescribed .5mg pills.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

DMBfan said:


> I'm talking per dose, not per day. I don't think most docs would start a female off at 1mg per dose. More like .25-.5mg unless they know from prior experience they need 1mg. This is _starting_ dose not the maintenance dose after initial tolerance sets in.
> 
> Kind of a moot point now that we know she was prescribed .5mg pills.


right...because of the DEA and not because shes a female. This isnt the first "benzos suck and dont do anything to me" post. As others mentioned, its all about the dose in which .5 is on the low side for most anyone. My ex gf was prescribed a whopping 9mg of klonopin on top of 2mg of xanax a day(she never took that much however).


----------



## Weston (Sep 23, 2006)

Sasha said:


> I've been on EVERYTHING.
> Nardil hasn't started working yet, and I've been prescribed Xanax in the meantime which does absolutely nothing.
> I take it and it's as if I didn't take it at all.
> No difference whatsoever.
> ...


Stay positive on the Nardil. The reason no medications work for you is that everything thats prescribed for your symptoms is worthless for 90% of people being treated. Only the right dose of benzos or Nardil / Parnate will be effective. Nardil is great for panic attacks also. Stay positive it takes a few weeks to work and you may notice nothing and then it suddenly kicks in.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm having the same problem with my klonopin. it's not really doing much. It makes you wonder why they prescribe it at all. Because if you have to take addictively high doses of it, in order for it to work, what's the point. Unless you want the addiction. Which, I have to admit, that kind of a high is such a huge relief from anxiety.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sasha said:


> Now I'm worried about taking Xanax. Would it have some kind of interaction with that Klonopin?


You can swap from one benzo to another without a problem as they are basically the same thing.

Actually, I've heard of a few people who take both Xanax & Klonopin, taking the Klonopin on a regular basis for their chronic anxiety and then taking Xanax as needed for when they're really nervous (since Xanax acts faster).

I've never intentionally mixed benzos, though I've certainly ended up mixing them countless times in the past as I've switched between Ativan, Valium, Klonopin, and Xanax depending on what I had at that time.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

DMBfan said:


> I'm talking per dose, not per day. I don't think most docs would start a _*female*_ off at 1mg per dose. More like .25-.5mg unless they know from prior experience they need 1mg.


I've never before heard of any differences in benzo dosing based on gender. Are you just basing this on the fact that females on average have a smaller body mass than males or what? :stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> DMBfan said:
> 
> 
> > *female*


I'm female, under 100 pounds, and have a rather high tolerance to most medications. That's including ones that aren't for anxiety.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

I just thought a 100lb female would generally speaking require a lower doseage than a 200lb man. I thought I'd read it somewhere but I think we're arguing about nothing. Everyone is different and the goal is to find the lowest dose that works so start low and work your way up.


----------

